# myfreecams - pros and cons?



## Modal Soul (Jun 16, 2013)

serious answers only, please. i've been doing my own research but i'd like to hear others' input, too.


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

I saw this site linked once. I can't decide if it is more degrading to the men, or the women. When I can't tell who are the players, and who are the played in a situation, I tend to avoid it. I don't need or want what that site offers.


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

Well I've actually watched it before. lol

It is good from a sex addicted males perspective.
I liked how you got to see a snapshot of what was going on before opening it.
Thx for reminding me about it I guess, though I should get my addiction under control eventually.


----------



## 7rr7s (Jun 6, 2011)

From what I've heard, you don't make that much, but I don't know the exact dollar equivalent of the tokens or whatever. I don't think it was that much, but I forgot who I heard that from. If you have the body for it, can gain a following you can make it work though. On cam sites you make more doing private shows though, and if you have some regulars you could make some decent money. Again, I'm not sure how much more you get for private vs. normal chats, so you'd have to look into that. 

I had a friend who did cam work, but it sounded like it was more of a second income (she also was a hooker and reviewed sex toys) so I don't think she made that much doing it. 

Also, some guys can be very disrespectful and rude or just demand more extreme stuff than just simple fetish stuff. So you'd have to know what your limits are and all that and prepare to deal with a few assholes from time to time. 

There will be slow days and stuff too. Not sure about slow times, as you can have people in Europe or Asia on during the night in The States, and all that. I think it'd be about finding the right amount of times. Also, if you do prime times like a Friday or Saturday night, you have to factor in competition too. In that sense it's kind of like dancing at a high end club on a busy night. Also comes down to your personality and talking to the clients (the better rapport, the more likely they are to come back and be come regulars.) 


Anyways, hoped that helped. It seems to me like if you were going to do cam stuff, you might be better off using it as a start to launch your own private website. This would convert your regulars to a base of clients you can start with if you move to private stuff, and that way you can charge whatever you want and not deal with competition during peak hours like you would with a regular cam site.

Not sure how myfreecams works, but on mycamwomen, there's an option where you can record a session you do in private and sell that to clients. This is good because it allows you to make money while not being on cam 24/7. It also helps to convert regulars and get people coming back.


----------



## Scrabbletray (Apr 27, 2014)

I've probably spent more time on MFC than i'd care to admit (although not nearly as much as some people I know). If you are asking this from a girls perspective then here are a few things I would say in no particular order:

1. A girl has to be EXCEPTIONALLY attractive (from an upper middle class white perspective IE: 18-21 and skinny) to make significant money. A decently attractive girl can probably still make a fair amount of money, but there is a huge clustering effect with the top 1% of girls getting a huge percent of the money. If a girl is this attractive and knows how to use it she can make a six figure income off MFC, but most girls won't be making much more than a normal job would pay.

2. A girl has to know how to use her attractiveness to her advantage. Getting money out of men on MFC requires a girl to play coy and tease and to set "goals" that the men try to tip to reach or else "prizes" that the men are trying to get. If you wanted to do MFC you should to a lot of research into what the top girls are doing to see how they keep the tipping going. Obviously the men want to pay as little as possible so a girl has to hold back the "good stuff" and make them pay for it. Also, the best money is made with all the "extras" like videos, private chats, snapchat etc.

3. If you want to do MFC I think it's important to be honest about just what exactly is going on. The people you are talking to might be friendly, but they are NOT your friends. They are a bunch of random guys with their pants pulled sitting and looking at you with their dick in their hands. You would need to be able to understand and accept that fact and not be someone who would be bothered by the reality of what is going on. Also, a lot of them will say things which are obviously very objectifying and in many cases perverted and you just have to either accept that or ban them, but you can't let it affect you.

4. You have to pretend like you actually enjoy what is going on. The guys want to think that you legitimately like them and are their friend and that is what they will pay the most for. Even when people are being assholes and creeps you have to smile and act like you are having fun. However, that only applies to people who PAY, the people who don't ever tip you and still try to act like they can tell you what to do should just be ignored or banned.

Anyways, long story short is if you're really hot and not easily offended then go for it. If not you're probably just wasting your time.


----------



## Modal Soul (Jun 16, 2013)

@_a1b2c3d4_ i'm 20, 5'6" and 110 pounds. i think i'm very attractive but that's coming from me so take from that what you will. i definitely won't take offence to what randoms in a chat room say. however, if it ever gets to be too much for me, i'll detach myself from the situation and quit altogether. i know exactly why those guys are there and i'd never be dumb enough to assume they genuinely care about me in any way; it is strictly business. i already have a part-time job and since i have little use for money in general, i'm a good saver - in the sense that it doesn't control me or my desires. i just really want to travel and in order to do that for as long as i want to do it (4-ish months before i start school next fall), i'll have to save up a truckload of money. i also want to move out this january which, because i already have money saved up and will continue to make money whilst living on my own, won't be difficult at all. i have a few places in mind and i'm going to ask my parents for help (what i'll need, how to pay bills, how to manage money, etc)

i'm not worried about people i know finding out... just my dad. he's a bit controlling, to put it nicely, and thinks everyone should live their lives according to the way he wants them to live it. he's a really great dad and one of my favourite people, but there are a lot of things we don't see eye to eye on. i know he's only looking out for me and i am so grateful for that but he's definitely the type of person to think "aaah is this because of me??? did i fail as a parent??? have you no respect for yourself???" nah you're a wonderful parent and yes, i have respect for myself; this self-respect is precisely why i feel comfortable with the prospect of camming for money. i just don't want to cause a huge blowout for no reason, you feel me? there's also the fact that he thinks i'm a genius (his words, not mine) and thinks i can accomplish amazing mental feats if i put my mind to it, and so because he holds me in such high regard, he'll be even more disappointed with me than he would be if i didn't have much going for me. regardless of whether i follow through with this or not, i'm still going to do great things with myself/my life. feel free to quote me on that. but yea, i'm planning this camming thing out as best i can so i can reap the benefits with little hindrances

i feel that the key to success in this field of work is a whole lot of confidence and firm morals (knowing what you will and won't do, how often you'll do it, how much you'll charge, etc)

besides that, my only other worry is having my ip tracked. i've heard of a few instances where girls have been tracked down by regulars and i really don't want to find myself in a situation like that. i'm trying to think of ways i could prevent that from happening, but to no avail. do you know of any ways i can do this... or, uh, stop this? there are many facets of the internet that are an enigma to me

also, six figure income... really? that's unbelievable. must be the babest of the babes

@_KindOfBlue06_ haha well i have an average, slightly boring job so it won't be my sole income and i will never ever depend on it, i'll make sure of that. it'll just be something i dabble in every once in a while when i'm feeling it. i have a friend who does it so i'm going to ask her for some advice, too. i have thought about this extensively for 5-6 months. i don't want to rush into it. i can be impulsive, but never mindless or reckless. i'm going to wait until i move out before i start

i've heard of those private sessions/videos. if you're attractive enough, they usually rake in a lot of cash

your input helped a lot actually, thank you. the only reason my reply is so short is because i've addressed some of what you've said up there ^ and repeating it would be unnecessary

i want to get comfortable with the idea of doing it before i actually do it. if i don't feel comfortable talking about it out loud then there's no way in hell i'll follow through with it. i talked to my best friend about it (who i'm almost certain is an INFP) and she was actually completely cool with it. she supports me 100% as long as i take proper precautions and stay safe, which she knows i will. i just want to have fun and get paid doing it. i don't see anything wrong with it and that's all that matters, i think


----------



## Scrabbletray (Apr 27, 2014)

Modal Soul said:


> @_a1b2c3d4_ i'm 20, 5'6" and 110 pounds. i think i'm very attractive but that's coming from me so take from that what you will.


Those "stats" do seem pretty well in line with the top girls on MFC. There was actually a thread on here earlier about how nerdy/geeky men have absurdly high beauty standards and that's kind of what I was referring to. I have no doubt that the sort of guys on MFC would fight tooth and nail over a girl like you IRL, but for some reason on the internet they all think they deserve 10/10 models and will totally act like the absurd "2/10 elbows too pointy" stereotypes. I guess that's just kind of how it goes and it does make sense given as they are paying real money just to watch a girl get naked from 1000 miles away.



Modal Soul said:


> i already have a part-time job and since i have little use for money in general, i'm a good saver - in the sense that it doesn't control me or my desires. i just really want to travel and in order to do that for as long as i want to do it (4-ish months before i start school next fall), i'll have to save up a truckload of money. i also want to move out this january which, because i already have money saved up and will continue to make money whilst living on my own, won't be difficult at all. i have a few places in mind and i'm going to ask my parents for help (what i'll need, how to pay bills, how to manage money, etc)


So long as you have a good idea of what you need the money for and how much you need to make in order to achieve your goals I think you will have a good foundation. MFC is almost certainly not going to be a cash cow unless you are 9.5/10 (sorry I keep bringing this up, I'm not trying to insult you or doubt your attractiveness, only give you an honest idea of how it works) so it will probably take some accounting to make sure it's even being effective. Add up the time you spend doing it and the money you make and try to calculate how much you are making per hour and compare that to your goals and desires. Also, keep in mind that when you start nobody will know who you are so it will take time to build up some "regulars" who keep coming back which is where alot of the money comes from. At first people will probably only be able to find you through the "tags" that you put on your profile so look up what successful women put on theirs. Obviously it's mostly just the pervy stuff like "young", "skinny", "cute" etc, but since these terms are the only way people will find you at first you need to keep them in mind. Also make sure to have a good profile pic because I'm sure a lot of guys use that to find a girl and you want something that will catch their eye.



Modal Soul said:


> besides that, my only other worry is having my ip tracked. i've heard of a few instances where girls have been tracked down by regulars and i really don't want to find myself in a situation like that. i'm trying to think of ways i could prevent that from happening, but to no avail. do you know of any ways i can do this... or, uh, stop this? there are many facets of the internet that are an enigma to me


In my younger days I was one of those sort of guys who would track down who people were IRL based on their IP and other information so I actually do know a far deal about this. You need to make sure that you protect both your IP AND other personally identifying information (obviously real name, but also things like where you went to school, where you work, unique places near where you live, etc). I'm pretty sure a service like MFC uses a server-client interface so that the people watching you can't figure out your IP directly. However if you ever click on a link that they send they can get your IP from that. They can also get your IP from Skype if you choose to do private shows there. If you want to be sure you they can't get your IP you would need to get an Anonymous VPN (like these) in order to completely protect your IP. However, all of the best ones cost money so you need to keep that in mind. It might be more economical to just never click links unless you know the server (IE: YouTube) and to never talk to people on Skype. Also, if you are going to use social media sites like Twitter and Instagram as part of your profile you need to make brand new ones and make sure all the usernames are different than any username you have ever used before IRL. Also, don't take pictures right outside your front door with a street sign visible or anything silly like that. :tongue:


----------



## Black Rabbit (Apr 15, 2010)

I have friends who do or have done this - just remember that anything you broadcast online has the potential to become permanently visible to the world and perhaps viral. It's a risk you have to accept before getting started.


----------



## 66393 (Oct 17, 2013)

I don't feel right advocating for this explicit website, but I also don't care about your decision. And I don't mean to be insolent, but I have never met you. I am not going to pretend I have and conjure counterfeit emotions. All I can recommend is for you to browse the internet for a quality IP masker/concealer. Spend money if you have to, don't take the risk with randoms. Not to deprecate all porn viewers, but you could find yourself in a hazardous situation if the wrong person takes great interest in you.


----------



## .17485 (Jan 12, 2011)

Modal Soul said:


> serious answers only, please. i've been doing my own research but i'd like to hear others' input, too.


Do you want to be a webcam model?


----------



## William I am (May 20, 2011)

Modal Soul said:


> serious answers only, please. i've been doing my own research but i'd like to hear others' input, too.



Wait - as a model or as a consumer?

I haven't modeled for them, but I FAR prefer chaturbate. It's much less of a quid pro quo attitude there. The people come and go as they please, and the filters are nice.


----------

